

Photographer Sues Apple Over the Use of Her Photo to Promote the Retina Display - uladzislau
http://www.cultofmac.com/195718/apple-sued-over-distinctive-eye-closeup-photograph-used-to-promote-retina-macbook-pro/

======
bsphil
"Seems like a misunderstanding"

I'm not sure how you can come to that conclusion.

~~~
bradleyland
I'm not sure how one can come to any conclusion. It's just as likely that it
was an oversight as it was a misunderstanding. Although I would say it's
unlikely that anyone sat back and said, "Let's not pay for this image right
here." Apples imagery budget has to be astronomical. Even if the artist were
asking exorbitant rates for that photo, it wouldn't make sense for Apple to
use it without licensing it. The risks are too high. They'll pay much more
now.

